

Gogs – Go Git Service Ansible/Vagrant VM - geerlingguy
https://github.com/geerlingguy/ansible-vagrant-examples/tree/master/gogs

======
geerlingguy
I've been using GitLab for local GitHub-like hosting for a year or so, and
while it's pretty nice, and decently fast, it's always felt a little slow for
my _personal_ use (I don't use too many features besides some visualization
tools), and until recently, installation was a major pain (now there's an
omnibus package that makes this process much simpler).

I found out about Gogs ("Go Git Service") a few months ago, and put it on my
list of projects to check out when I had a chance. I finally had some time,
and liked it enough to put up a basic role on Ansible Galaxy[1], and an
example/demo VM[2] in my ansible-vagrant-examples repo.

While it's still under pretty active development (think major features added
every 0.x release, and some elements refactored pretty heavily), it seems to
run fast and smooth even on modest hardware, and already offers pretty much
every feature I've needed for personal use. Other features that will make it
more acceptable for places like my workplace (LDAP, better user management,
webhooks, etc.) are soon-to-be-added.

Definitely worth a look—and I hope I've saved you a few hours' time getting it
set up on a VM!

[1]
[https://galaxy.ansible.com/list#/roles/780](https://galaxy.ansible.com/list#/roles/780)

[2] [https://github.com/geerlingguy/ansible-vagrant-
examples/tree...](https://github.com/geerlingguy/ansible-vagrant-
examples/tree/master/gogs)

